# Joining deck roof with existing roof



## Badur (Mar 27, 2011)

I am new to this so please forgive any errors.
I am trying to plan to have roof over the existing deck.Existing is gable roof on the house. There is a gutter at the end of gable roof. If I continue with the same pitch at the end of the deck there is not enough room to install 7 ft door 5 ft high windows. Can I raise the pitch on the front and use the same gutter for the rain water and use singles for roofing. I live in Calgary Alberta and snow is a concern?
Deck Size 10x15.
I would appreciate any suggestions
Thanks
Badur


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

There are lots of alternatives for what you want to do, this is just one of them.

Could you be a bit more specific about your needs? And welcome to the site.

Andy.


----------

